# Recoil  by Andy McNab



## observor 69 (12 Mar 2007)

Just finished "Recoil: by Andy McNab. I am probably biased as I like McNab's previous books and always look forward to his next one. This one has a bit of the trick used by a lot of popular authors recently of many short chapters. But as the book progresses it gathers the readers interest and we're on the run with another McNab story.

Happy reading!

http://tinyurl.com/2dzect


----------



## Bobby Rico (16 Mar 2007)

I just finished reading B20 by McNabb actually.  Good read, despite its alleged inaccuraces (wasn't there, so I can't really judge).  I'm interested in other books by him- his writing style is simple but effective.  He doesn't get into a whole lot techno-babble, ala Clancy, which makes for a relatively easy read.  I'll have to pick Recoil up the next time I'm in a library or at the Indigo.

(edit- always with the grammar, punctuation etc)


----------



## brin11 (16 Mar 2007)

If you're interested in A. McNab's fiction you should start at the beginning with Remote Control.  This is where we meet Nick Stone.  He has 8 books in the series now, I believe.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (23 Mar 2007)

8 books in the series? Geeeeezzzz......

I only just finished reading Immediate Action. I know this was the last of his real life stuff, but I never knew he went into the world of fictional stuff.

And has anyone read any of the books from Cameron Spence? Sabre Squadron and Extreme Measures? Or CQB by MIke Curtis? And lastly, Shooting Gallery by Gaz Hunter?

All good reads.


----------



## Northern Ranger (23 Mar 2007)

I thought B20 was a great book, then read, the real B20, The One that Got away and the book that the RSM of the unit put out.  After that I couldn't read anything from McNab anymore.   Recently though I read "The Biggest Brother" about Dick Winters that was a great read.  Also read inside Delta, highly recommend it.


----------



## The Rifleman (26 Mar 2007)

Recoil - the book with an image of a recoiless RPG?  :

I am half way through and struggling with this - its pretty awful


----------



## patrick666 (8 Apr 2007)

I read B20 while in the hospital and I enjoyed it. As said before, it is simple but effective. I didn't read it for a history lesson so the inaccuracies didn't bother me so much. I had no idea he wrote fiction as well and I do like his style of writing so I'll have to start from the bottom of the pile. Thanks for the recommendation.

Cheers,

Patrick.


----------

